# Views  Needed on  Canon PIXMA IP1300



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 2, 2008)

The title says it all. I looked it on futurebazaar and was really attracted by its price rs.1200/-.  Will it be a good purchase ???
*www.futurebazaar.com/b2c_futurebaz...egory=*&min=0&max=0&intcmp=IrresistibleOffers


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2008)

canon is very reliable, i got a IP1000 about 2 years back , and it was great, i printed over 10000 pages from it , and one day it gave me a waste ink tank full error, and i opened it myself,  that was the ;ast day it worked  . but later i came to know that it a 200rupee job in service center.. so buy it EYES WIDE SHUT  lol.. the ink is also very cheap...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 3, 2008)

OK, Thanx alot. I will wait for a  few more replies. People having experince with printers please reply...


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 26, 2008)

BUMP
So you brought the printer?
i am also thinking of buying it


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 26, 2008)

wats the price of a cartridge ( both black and colour ) for canon pixma MP 145 ?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 27, 2008)

can anyone say, does cartridge also come with it?
also is it underwarranty

*[update]*
called them at their mumbai number.


> *1 year warranty Applies
> *Only color cartridge will be given, no black & white will be given



does anyone knows the costs of bw cartridge for Canon PIXMA IP1300 A4 Bubble Jet Printer.

whether we buy it from market or from cannon.


I didn't have a printer, so if anyone would give appox cost, it would be good


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah whats the price of the catridge?And how many Black and white pages can i print with single catridge?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 27, 2008)

Damn.
The original black cartridge itself costs Rs1125/-
I confirmed it from cannon service center & their helpline.

So i am not buying it,as the cartridge itself costs more than printer

As, a last resort i will ask in market about the local made cartridges.
lets see if i can get these at cheaper price



shashank_re said:


> Yeah whats the price of the cartridge?And how many Black and white pages can i print with single catridge?




A new cartridge can print around 500pages appox


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 27, 2008)

{update}
They have removed the printer from their site
Sorry. We could not find any products to match your search.


----------



## zapsterin (Apr 12, 2008)

hi everybody,
the printer price is 1499 in vijay sales and they say black cartridge costs rs 300 while colour about rs550

is anybody knowing the right fig????


----------



## MaxiBig (Apr 14, 2008)

You can still buy it from ezone stores for 1199/- if they have stock lying around.I bought two printers two days back.They have some offer period going on for various bill value.I got a citrus juicer free.
They have removed all the better value offer from their website ,another product worth mentioning being Acer laptop 4315 @20800/-

Coming back to the printer i uses CL41 and Black 40 cartridges (included only Cl41).
I have used this cartridges-cum-printhead in MP150 mfd. Damn good photo printouts.Won't last long though about 100-150 prints .

But the really good thing is you can refill this cartridge yourself.
Mine lasted for about 20 refills and in the end it died not due to refilling but not using it(lying around for almost a month).
Remember this- gotta run the printer regularly almost daily to take real advantage.


----------



## lucyrssll (Aug 15, 2008)

Stinkyink now offer ink cartridges for the Canon Pixma IP1300 ink. Oh and it's free delivery too!


----------

